# 1 PC 2 Grafikkarten AGP + PCI



## Robo (6. April 2004)

Ich würde gerne 2 Grafikkarten in einem PC nutzen, da ich mir nicht extra ne dualkarte kaufen will.

momentan läuft mein rechner mit ner geforce 4 mx 440 dazu rein soll jetzt ne S3 Virge GX2 die schafft auch ne ordentliche auflösung und ist somit ausreichend.

Fang ich mal ganz vorne an bei meinen tests:

pci-karte dazugebaut-> mainboard piept nur noch.

--> im bios als primär-karte pci eingestellt, system bootet.

im windows werden jetzt beim starten ca 30 * unter Andere Geräte ein Videokontoller (VGA-Kompatible) reingehauen, alle mit nem ! davor. die s3 (mit der das windows jetzt angezeigt wird) ist installiert, von der nvididakarte ist weit und breit nichts zu sehen, wenn ich versuche dem videokontroller den detonator vorzusetzen, nimmt das teil den ned an. 



jemand ne idee wie ichs zum laufen bekommen könnte oder muss ich gezwungener massen in ne dual-karte investivieren?

mfg
robo48

Mein System:
ECS K7S5A
Athlon XP 1800+
512 MB DDR-RAM
1* 40 GB IBM
1* 120 GB IBM
SB Live 1024
12/10/32 Brenner
16 DVD-Laufwerk
3com 905B netzwerkkarte


----------



## Robo (6. April 2004)

der hammer ist, ich hab grad neu gestartet, jetzt hab ich 32 geforce 4 mx 440, 7 davon die okay sind, der rest mit ausrufezeichen und 7 mal mit ! nvdidia dualhead


----------



## Sebastian (11. April 2004)

Bau mal die AGP Karte aus und lass nur die PCI drin...
Installiere alle Treiber für die PCI so das die schonmal funktioniert.
Dann kannste die AGP wieder einbauen und dafür alle nötigen Treiber installieren. 
Dann dürfte Windows das eigentlich alles kapieren !


Also bei mir klappt es wunderbar, hab 4 Monitore an 2 Grakas dran. Eine AGP Sapphire Radeon 9800Pro und ne PCI Sapphire Radeon 7000. Beide Karten haben nen VGA, DVI und TV Out, so dass ich prima 2 TFT's und zwei CRT's anschließen konnte. 2 TV Geräte könnten auch noch dran )


----------



## gothic ghost (11. April 2004)

*4 Monitore*



> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> Also bei mir klappt es wunderbar, hab 4 Monitore. 2 TV Geräte könnten auch noch dran


hi,
wie funktioniert das ?
Ich geh mal davon aus dasss du auch nur *zwei Augen* hast.


----------



## Sebastian (11. April 2004)

Ja hab leider auch nur 2 Augen. Ich schaue ja auch nicht auf alle 4 gleichzeitig. Benutze die anderen Monitore um Videos zu schauen oder für Chatprogramme ect... Für Videoschnitt Software ist es auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## Robo (13. April 2004)

hat alles nix gebraucht, egal wie ich was gesteckt hab und so, schon in dem screen hinterm bios wurden 20+ agp-karten erkannt, sobald ich die pci-karte drin hatte, werd wohl 2 karten gleichen typs oder so nutzen müsen oder mir ne dualkarte kaufen, aber das kostet alles geld ....



naja ich gebs erstmal auf


----------



## Sebastian (13. April 2004)

Werden dei 20 Karten auch angezeigt wenn nur die PCI drin ist ?

Dann ist die wahrscheinlich kaputt oder wird von deinem System nicht erkannt, benutze einfach mal ne andere muss nicht des gleichen Typs sein wie die AGP. Schau mal auf http://www.realtimesoft.com/multimon/

In der Gallery haben User ihre Bilder + die Konfig. gepostet dann kannste sehen was mit welchen Karten  oder da mal nach fragen.


----------

